# Two Latest Buys



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Been wanting both of them for a long time. 

A CZ P-09 in Flat Dark Earth

and

A Mossberg 590 Magpul Edition with Ghost Ring Sights. 


Haven't gotten to fire the shottie yet. Had the CZ out 3 different times already, and put about 700rds down the tube. That thing is crazy accurate with everything I've fired, from 115gr FMJ to 147gr HST. Love the slide riding in the frame. I'll post pics soon. Been busy the last few days cleaning reels and respooling.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Some firepower in that CZ....


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Indeed. I like the 19+1 concept. But I have 4 different mags for it, and getting 19 in any of them is near impossible, even with a Maglula. When I do get one topped off with 19 it's impossible to load if the slide isn't locked open. If I do load 19 with the slide back, when I release the slide to load a round, the round under it gets pulled about 1/3 of the way out of the mag and causes feed issues. 

For now I have all 4 mags loaded with 19 and sitting in the safe, hoping they'll break in a little and loosen up.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I"m a big CZ fan, owning four and looking at another. A blindman can get a 2" grouping at ten yards. 

I"ve never had an issue getting the magazine filled to capacity using my Maglula loader.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Some firepower in that CZ....


I just am partial to metal frame semi-autos, and the CZ75 can't be beat. Also like the Beretta 92fs. Both super-reliable and scary accurate, even for old-timers.


----------

